# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Is Kalpa Pharmaceuticals(KP) a legit source of anavar/Oxandrolone - is pharm grade??

## NACH3

Hey guys and gals,
Was just wondering if KP-Kalpa Pharmaceuticals a pharm grade as it states in the latter?? It comes in a package says - oxandrolone 20 mg tabs... I'm currently runnin test prop .75mgs ed, Primo .9 to 1.0 mgs ed, and 60-80 mgs of the anavar ... AI - Aromasin 25 mgs ed, hCG 500iu twice a wk... My weight went from 164 w/10.9% BF, and now I'm 181lbs and BF% is down around. 8%!! Since starting the anavar I've gotten a lot harder as well as a boost in strength and intensity! Thanks for any and all advice regarding Kalpa Pharmaceuticals(is it pharm grade or UGL)?? Thanks again all!

----------


## TommyC813

Kalpa is G2G as long as your source is for real of course. I ran Kalpa for two years now and love it. Tren Ace, Test Prop, Mast, AI's all did what expected. However, I must say the only product I felt was underdosed was their Anavar . I would steer clear and find another source.

----------


## NACH3

> Kalpa is G2G as long as your source is for real of course. I ran Kalpa for two years now and love it. Tren Ace, Test Prop, Mast, AI's all did what expected. However, I must say the only product I felt was underdosed was their Anavar. I would steer clear and find another source.


Yeah I feel the same way with all their other products as well but have been a tad sceptical since taking the var... I mean I'm stronger harder etc but seems like it's takin a lil to long to get my bf% below 8 and into high 6's or very low 7's! Thanks for your reply much appreciated tommyc813!! I am also having great results from everything else - AI's/hCG is actually pharm grade from Germany(boxed & everything)... WhAts ur take on this I can get bottles of cut stack or the Anavar ? May try the cut stack... I'm also runnin test prop .75mgs ed/primo .9-1.0mgs ed/& the var rite now... Thanks again bro!

----------


## BG

I wouldnt waste my time with any var....so hard to get the real deal.

----------


## NACH3

Thanks BG! Much appreciated my man...

----------


## michealcarne

"I wouldnt waste my time with any var....so hard to get the real deal." I like your thoughts BG
I also want to show you something..


_______________
John Barban's Venus Factor Review scamreviewscan.com/john-barban-venus-factor/

----------


## michealcarne

"I wouldnt waste my time with any var....so hard to get the real deal." I like your thoughts BG
I also want to show you something..


_______________
John Barban's Venus Factor Review scamreviewscan.com/john-barban-venus-factor/

----------


## that guy1

I love Kalpa. Their Test E when first came out gave me huge PIP and even now a bit. I mostly stick to their C and P tests, smooth as butter and great results. I'm about to hit up "H*** T**" today.

----------


## Buster Brown

There oils are legit. I think there pip is worse now then it was in the brown bottles but that is me. I have used there Tbol and it is also gtg. Can't comment on there var.

----------


## PistolPete33

I used Kalpa for my 2nd cycle and saw decent results. I got a good amount of PIP from their gear but I was using Prop so I think that's why. I also used their Var at least that's what they called it. I didn't feel anything at all from it. No pumps or anything and I was taking over 100mg/day because I wasn't feeling anything.

----------


## NACH3

> There oils are legit. I think there pip is worse now then it was in the brown bottles but that is me. I have used there Tbol and it is also gtg. Can't comment on there var.


Thanks BB... Appreciate the reply my man...

----------


## NACH3

> I used Kalpa for my 2nd cycle and saw decent results. I got a good amount of PIP from their gear but I was using Prop so I think that's why. I also used their Var at least that's what they called it. I didn't feel anything at all from it. No pumps or anything and I was taking over 100mg/day because I wasn't feeling anything.


Hey Pistol, 
Yeah I'm takin the prop as well but there is always gonna be a lil PIP in prop regardless... Doesn't bother me though... Plus the majority of my oils are DLabs and I've used them for yrs and always had good results - thanks for your reply also!

----------


## RSL

Kalpa is known for some nasty pip, i have no idea of their carrier but I personally love when it's either GSO or MCT.

----------


## RSL

Edit - IDK their ba content but anything over 2% is unnecessary.

----------


## clarky.

> Kalpa is known for some nasty pip, i have no idea of their carrier but I personally love when it's either GSO or MCT.





> Edit - IDK their ba content but anything over 2% is unnecessary.



I suppose RSL's use GSO & MCT and the BA is never over 2%. Oh and RSL have NO PIP.

----------


## RSL

> I suppose RSL's use GSO & MCT and the BA is never over 2%. Oh and RSL have NO PIP.


Dude what is your problem. I'm helping the freaking OP out, I'm tell you what I know; I do KNOW that a few of my buddies have used the kalpa source and they have expressed concerns about the PIP. Look I gave a certain example, I've personally used gear that have 5% BA and was downright crippling sent me to the ER with severe cellulitis. For what I've read Kalpa is UGL just from a quick google search, I always stay domestic and stick to smaller private brewers. 

Clarky - If you want to bash me go ahead, looks worse on you then it does me since you came out attacking me. However from my experience and a handful of vets that I know GSO and MCT are both extremely smooth and GSO is the preferred oil carrier. I know some who like CSO, but GSO has a ton of antioxidant properties so many stick with that. There is a % BA when reached that it wont keep the product any more sterile and you are just dumping in extra un-needed BA content. I know HG uses .9% BA and standard among labs from what I've read seems to be 2%. Anything other that is un-needed and usually results in a potential environment for bad PIP.

Devin

----------


## Buster Brown

I think that the true sadness is that when kalpa went from brown to clear bottles that they claimed there new stuff in the clear bottles would be pip free. I personally think it has gotten worse. I stuck it out with them for awhile but due to the amount if pip, it's just not worth it.

----------


## RSL

> I think that the true sadness is that when kalpa went from brown to clear bottles that they claimed there new stuff in the clear bottles would be pip free. I personally think it has gotten worse. I stuck it out with them for awhile but due to the amount if pip, it's just not worth it.


Never used Kalpa, but would be interested to know their solvent %'s. I went through the same thing Buster, had some UGL that was 5% BA and my legged swelled in the quad and I couldn't walk for 10 days. Ever since getting rid of that source I've been pretty PIP free! How long ago was the change in bottles? At one point didn't they have holograms or some sort of numbering system to verify if they were legit products?

----------


## NACH3

Thanks for all your replies guys... Greatly appreciated!!!

----------


## clarky.

> Dude what is your problem. I'm helping the freaking OP out, I'm tell you what I know; I do KNOW that a few of my buddies have used the kalpa source and they have expressed concerns about the PIP. Look I gave a certain example, I've personally used gear that have 5% BA and was downright crippling sent me to the ER with severe cellulitis. For what I've read Kalpa is UGL just from a quick google search, I always stay domestic and stick to smaller private brewers. 
> 
> Clarky - If you want to bash me go ahead, looks worse on you then it does me since you came out attacking me. However from my experience and a handful of vets that I know GSO and MCT are both extremely smooth and GSO is the preferred oil carrier. I know some who like CSO, but GSO has a ton of antioxidant properties so many stick with that. There is a % BA when reached that it wont keep the product any more sterile and you are just dumping in extra un-needed BA content. I know HG uses .9% BA and standard among labs from what I've read seems to be 2%. Anything other that is un-needed and usually results in a potential environment for bad PIP.
> 
> Devin


I've never used Kalpa i was just having a dig at you coming here as a rep for RSL as i read your first thread before it was changed thats all. There was ppl here that did that sh*t before and ppl got ill.

----------


## Buster Brown

> Never used Kalpa, but would be interested to know their solvent %'s. I went through the same thing Buster, had some UGL that was 5% BA and my legged swelled in the quad and I couldn't walk for 10 days. Ever since getting rid of that source I've been pretty PIP free! How long ago was the change in bottles? At one point didn't they have holograms or some sort of numbering system to verify if they were legit products?


They started to change well over a year ago. Same shrink wrap and labels as before. I verified there stuff originally and never did it again. I trust the source and have no doubt they are legit. Under dosed a bit?..... Quite possibly but I did grow on it. The pain just outweighed the cost for me.

----------


## RSL

> I've never used Kalpa i was just having a dig at you coming here as a rep for RSL as i read your first thread before it was changed thats all. There was ppl here that did that sh*t before and ppl got ill.


Didn't know that bro, so I apologize; last thing I want is people ill. I went to ER and would never wish that upon anyone ever! Anyways, my jimmies got rustled haha.

Devin

----------


## clarky.

> Didn't know that bro, so I apologize; last thing I want is people ill. I went to ER and would never wish that upon anyone ever! Anyways, my jimmies got rustled haha.
> 
> Devin


Enjoy the forum mate great place to be.

----------


## Chicagotarsier

kalpa is pharma in they have ISO in their mfg facilities. They are not certified with the FDA so they are not "pharma" but are "pharma grade".

As far as orals in general I would never buy in pill form unless true pharma product. Why would you buy 100 x 10mg Anavar when the same price can get you 500 x 10 mg in powder and you can check the melting point for authenticity. Not saying drug dealars would cheat you or anything lol.

----------


## CrusherCurtis

Kalpa Var is trash. I ran balkan at 60mg had headaches on day one. kalpa on day 4 at 80mg, nothing. ^Powder you say?

----------


## XxAndreaxX

I ran kalpa in my last cycle, I never got PIP, Kalpa were the smoothest oils I ever used but... test E, Tren E, Mast E,... it was all bunk. And I got it from their biggest dealer. I mean, there was some hormone in it, but I doubt that there was tren or masteron , it was maybe deca and test prop. next time I'll labmax kalpa, to be shure to see whats going on.
You all speak of bad PIP and good results, y got no PIP and bad results

----------

